# Trinity motor analyzer



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Has anyone tried Trinity's new brushless motor checker? Will it work with 1/16 size brushless motors?:wave:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Don:
I don't think so since its main purpose is to check timing and sensors used in the sensored brushless motors. Wayne has one which he uses to build motors.


----------



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

I know the gforce meter runs sensorless motors and gives kV ,amp draw and volts .. I don't know about the Motolyser since mine burnt out first day I had it and has been sent back for repair since November and still don't have it back... Albie


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

albie said:


> I know the gforce meter runs sensorless motors and gives kV ,amp draw and volts .. I don't know about the Motolyser since mine burnt out first day I had it and has been sent back for repair since November and still don't have it back... Albie


 yea still waiting on mine sent to switzerland


----------



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

oldtimer said:


> yea still waiting on mine sent to switzerland


Yep I didn't use it for more then 2 motors and it was dead... It's been in Switzerland since before thanksgiving... What happened to yours? I see they have a printer attachment for it.


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

just read over amps was running went to pull another motor when it failed i miss it bad . went and bought 1 of those g force ones works realy well for 100.00


----------



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

My meter came back 2 days ago.. They installed the fan kit for free and upgraded the firmware and it's working fine.. I tried it with a 15 amp motor and it won't spin it so I'm guessing they added a safty feature to it.. I tried it with a 8 amp motor and it spun it just fine.. I also have the g force meter and it runs 20 plus amp motors fine after I modified it... It smoked the copper shunt on the board so I soldered a buss bar across and it works fine .. It was funny cause I smoked the Motolyser the first day I had it bought the gforce and when I saw smoke comming from that I said oooh damn but I fixed it...


----------



## VA.RACER (May 5, 2003)

Just curious what motor are you using to pull 15, amps free spin I assume?


----------



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

I have 2 that pull 22+ amps and yes free spin... All are Trinity certified drag motors


----------



## camaro1 (Dec 31, 2007)

So what does the motorlyser do that the gforce does not?


----------



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

camaro1 said:


> So what does the motorlyser do that the gforce does not?


Simple answer. 1S...

The Gforce uses 2s to power and test the motors.


----------

